# Blasc3 hat einen Fehler...



## Almasor (26. Oktober 2011)

Nochmals hallo Buffies,
nachdem mein Launcher Problem geschildert ist, will ich nun hier mein Blasc3 Problem beschreiben in der Hoffnung, dass ihr eine Lösung wisst,
denn in den anderen Threads konnte ich nichts explizites finden.
Das ganze begann damit, dass ich meinen PC neu aufsetzen musste (XP).
Ich habe danach dann Blasc3 installieren wollen, doch während der Installation kam eine Fehlermeldung, die besagte, dass irgendwas nicht klappt
und es deswegen sein kann, dass das Programm nicht richtig funktioniert. Die Installation wurde aber trotzdem beendet und nicht abgebrochen.
Blasc funktionierte leider tatsächlich nicht und ich hab dann rumprobiert mit neu installieren, neu downloaden usw.
Nach einem Microsoft Update (das war Montag Mittag) funktionierte es dann plötzlich und ich habe alle Plugins die ich brauche aktiviert und Addons für 
WoW mir über Blasc besorgt.
Doch mein eigentliches Problem tritt seit gestern auf (Ich schreibe hier jetzt mal alle Eventualitäten inkl. der entsprechenden Fehlermeldungen):
1.Wenn ich Blasc starten will, kommt:
Blasc3 hat ein Problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden (Fehlerbericht senden oder nicht etc.)
2. Wenn ich Blasc regulär deinstallieren will, kommt:
Error 1001. Beim Initialisieren der Installation ist eine Ausnahme aufgetreten:
Sytem.Configuration.ConfigurationsErrorsException: Das Konfigurationssystem
konnte nicht initialisiert werden.
3. Wenn ich es mit dem downgeloaeten BlascSetup.msi entfernen will, kommt das selbe.
4. Wenn ich es mit dem BlascSetup.msi reparieren will, läuft das normal durch und 1. tritt wieder auf.
5. Wenn ich den Ordner lösche und dann das BlascSetup.msi ausführe, kommt das selbe wie bei 4.
6. Wenn ich den Ordner lösche und dann mit BlascSetup.msi entfernen will, dann kommt:
Error 1001. Beim Initialisieren der Installation ist eine Ausnahme aufgetreten:
Sytem.IO.FileNotFoundException: Die Datei oder das Assembly "file:///C:\.....\Setup_Custom.dll" oder eine
Abhängigkeit davon konnte nicht gefunden werden. Das Sytem kann die angegebene Datei nicht finden.
7. Die Addons die ich mir Montag über Blasc besorgt habe, werden in WoW nicht erkannt (also kein Addon Button im Charakterbildschirm),
obwohl sie ordnungsgemäß im richtigen Ordner sind.

Ich habe alles probiert und es ist immer das selbe und alles wiederholt sich.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Danke Voraus,
 	Almasor


----------



## kaepteniglo (27. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

das .NET Framework 2.0 bzw. 3.5 (inkl. aller Updates) hast du *vor* der Installation von BLASC3 installiert gehabt?

Ansonsten wäre es Hilfreich, den Fehler, der beim Starten kommt, aus dem Ereignisprotokoll oder der LOG-Datei (zu finden unter c:\dokumente und einstellungen\all users\anwendungsdaten\ und dann etwas mit blasc bzw. computec) hier zu posten.


----------



## Almasor (27. Oktober 2011)

Also um auf die erste Frage zu antworten:
Ich bin mir nicht sicher, seit der Installation sind noch so einige Updates gelaufen.
Es kann sehr gut sein, dass ich Blasc3 installiert habe, bevor ich .NET Framework mit allen Updates hatte.

Letzteres habe ich versucht, jedoch habe ich nichts gefunden, ich habe aber auch ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung
von Ereignisprotokollen und und LOG-Dateien 
Allerdings war bei mir auch der Pfad ein anderer:
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\*****\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Blasc3
Falls das wichtig ist.


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2011)

Almasor schrieb:


> C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\*****\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Blasc3



Windows XP, richtig? Das Log wäre trotzdem nett. ^^


----------

